# jabs/innoculations



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Continuing from the creepy crawly thread comes the anti creepy creepy crawly thread. Again the lady I speak to does not have any innocualtions against anything, I do not suppose many Thais do, but what about us. Do you tink that all the jabs are nessacary nowdays, I felt like a pin cusion last time I came, but that was when ever street corner clinic had signs saying that they could cure AIDS.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I would recommend anyone to go see a good Doctor and tell him where exactly in Thailand they are going to be staying/visiting. He will then give the treatment required....Hopefully.
And remember jabs have to be repeated periodically, and that they take a while to work.....
Thais are immune to bugs that will knock us out. So don't take them as a yardstick old bean.
One inoculation that I really believe in is Pneumonia. Lots of peeps get sick or injured and they die in Hospital, NOT of what they went in for...Pneumonia kills them!
Unfortunately,you cannot get that jab in the LOS. Don't know why?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't know there was a Pneumonia jab. 
Malaria map is here ==> Thailand Malaria Map - Fit For Travel

Jabs are here ==> Thailand (Asia) - Fit For Travel

* Confirm primary courses and boosters are up to date as recommended for life in Britain - including vaccines given to special groups because of risk exposure or complications (e.g. hepatitis B for health care workers, influenza and pneumococcal vaccines for the elderly).
* Courses or boosters usually advised: diphtheria; tetanus; hepatitis A.
* Vaccines sometimes advised: typhoid; tuberculosis; rabies; Japanese B encephalitis; hepatitis B.
* A yellow fever vaccination certificate is required from travellers over 9 months of age coming from areas with risk of yellow fever transmission.


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

*Tme is cosing in*



KhwaamLap said:


> I didn't know there was a Pneumonia jab.
> Malaria map is here ==> Thailand Malaria Map - Fit For Travel
> 
> Jabs are here ==> Thailand (Asia) - Fit For Travel
> ...


I am somewhat suprised that the Greek goverment give free jabs etc for those in the system, that I am not in, and so need to buy from some source ? But the question is " are all the malaria tabs and innoculations that you need readily available and at what price" ?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

King Silk said:


> I would recommend anyone to go see a good Doctor and tell him where exactly in Thailand they are going to be staying/visiting. He will then give the treatment required....Hopefully.
> And remember jabs have to be repeated periodically, and that they take a while to work.....
> Thais are immune to bugs that will knock us out. So don't take them as a yardstick old bean.
> One inoculation that I really believe in is Pneumonia. Lots of peeps get sick or injured and they die in Hospital, NOT of what they went in for...Pneumonia kills them!
> *Unfortunately,you cannot get that jab in the LOS. Don't know why?*


As you were!

Found out you can get them in LOS after all.....Highly recommended.


----------

